# Jet question



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have an 05 brute 750 mime 2" snorkel, k&n air filter, and a swamp series exhaust. Per HMF the recommended jets are 155 front 165 rear. Stock jets in my bike r 152 front 158 rear. Keihin carb in there

Wondering if anyone has the same mods and what jets did u use.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

All bikes are different, so someone else's setup might not work for yours. Go check out the jetting guide on here, it will help you get close. You really need to tune it with a wideband to get the most out of it, but you will have to weld some bungs in each one of your exhaust pipes.


----------

